# Merry Christmas



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

I just wanted to check in and wish everybody a merry Christmas. I hope everbody wakes up to there traplines full of fur,   , Merry Christmas, KYtrapper


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

yup merry Christmas

may all your chains be tight.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Merry CHristmas everyone!


----------

